# Is a Graco power roller worth it?



## Indianabob (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a Graco 395 and was wondering if it makes any sense to purchase the power roller for it. It seems like the amount of time it takes to clean up wouldn't be worth it vs. just rolling. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## painter jeff (Dec 5, 2007)

very much worth it


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

*It depends...*

What are you going to use it for?
What do you need it to do?

It could be worth it, but not for the occasional closet re-paint

It's a production tool
The guys that can work it can kick butt production-wise

But, yeah, clean-up and all that
You wouldn't whip it out fr a room here or a room there


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Slick, if i had to prime a 2200 sq. ft house 3 bed room, plus basement, i would have to mask all windows, etc... when i spray I would have 1 sprayer, and 1 man back roll. 

Would it be wise on this particular house to purchase a power roller and just leave a guy to roll all day? 

Now i see they have 2 different types, 1 that actually sprays onto the wall just as a regular gun with a roller attached, and the other 1 i think its called a pressure fed roller. Which rollers are you guys referring to?


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## Indianabob (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for your suggestions. I only do small apartments and homes, and I have heard both pro and con about a power roller. Most of the guys I know don't think it saves much time in the long run. Hopefully a few more guys will weigh in and give their advise.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Indianabob said:


> Thanks for your suggestions. I only do small apartments and homes, and I have heard both pro and con about a power roller. Most of the guys I know don't think it saves much time in the long run. Hopefully a few more guys will weigh in and give their advise.


Not worth it for that type of application. I've used it when rolling long stretches...like school hallways..1 color...100-500 ft stretches..... Go buy a 18" kit.


----------

